# MONSTER CARIBE



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here they are RB 32...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

very nice
wes


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

This is one of the biggest nastiest caribes in the hobby..
Living with a 15+inch piraya.

One more pic..



PIRANHA KING said:


> very nice
> wes


Thanks Wes..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks awsome man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet al, that piraya that you raised up is flawless.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Thank you so much Alex...it looks great...so how old is it ,and how long you have him...and if you don't mind what's the diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome...I have had the fish for 7 years & his diet is strictly fish (catfish fillets, sole, snapper) or any fresh fish from the grocery store.

thanks, Alex (als)


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I measured him at over 15inches..

Inside the cooler..


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

NICE CARIBE


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that is a monster caribe...f*cking big man.. very nice fish


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Insane!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice caribe


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

its been awhile al. That is one huge caribe


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Alex is still the only one I know of who has put in the time and dedication to grow pirayas from 6 and 7 inches to well over 15 inches. He has done this twice already! I haven't heard of anyone else who has done this though maybe in the future we will find someone else!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn that caribe is huge man. Would love to see pics of the piraya!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

AWESOME MONSTER!


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

incredible! nice fish


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

wow monster fish i hope mine gets to be round that size


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice man. Good job raising that monster.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's freakin huge


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

really nice caribe huge that thing is a monster


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you need big frank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That fish is just HUGE.
It's so thick and tall.
Great fish you have Alex. 
You sure know how to grow them.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

tank size, and why u wanna sell frank? WES


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW!!! what a monster!!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

!WoW! What a beast


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice. Sounds like you do need Frank!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. Just an Awsome Caribe you got!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Dear Aquaman!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

booozi said:


> Wow. Just an Awsome Caribe you got!


WOW that a nise fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn he is a sweet fish .


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice cariba there Als......









You might be interested to know there is a true 14" cariba down in Ohio still growing. He was grown from 2" an is about 4-5 years old. Been with 4 owners as of now.I dont see the current owner selling him....


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

WOW that caribe is huge


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Nice cariba there Als......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou mashunter18 thats nice to know, I hope the current owner keeps this fish ..
Caribes this big are truely magnificent!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

als said:


> Nice cariba there Als......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou mashunter18 thats nice to know, I hope the current owner keeps this fish ..
Caribes this big are truely magnificent!
[/quote]

I agree, cariba are defenitely the second biggest pygo.
Keep your eye out for "scavee" he owns the cariba in Ohio.......

Yours looks great as always..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you have quite an impressive collection!!!!!!

its awesome that all these fish are not more then 2 hours from me!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i find it admirable that you kept your

fish for so long, if i didnt need to move

i would have kept mine that long


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

too sweet man.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

AMAZING FISH JUS LOVING THAT JAW


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

als said:


> . Would love to see pics of the piraya!


So would I.

Some of your Piraya pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Eating Machine said:


> . Would love to see pics of the piraya!


So would I. 
I will take some piraya pics..
Some of your Piraya pics would be greatly appreciated!
[/quote]


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beast. 
You know what I really love about this fish...is the amazing shape of the back. He has such a think back but no sign of obesity. I have a brandtii that has that same "wide" back in relation to the rest of his body. Truly an amazing fish.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, uve totally have some of the monstrous pygos here.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great specimen... you're so lucky...







!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

15 inch MON STAR OK!! not a monster, it's A MON-STAR aight? shoOOt nice fishy lol thats all it is . .. a just a fish . . i just realized that


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

That is a sweet fish and an amazing grow out! Most people turn fish over like used cars. Nice to see such dedication from an obvious enthusiast. I just have a single question though (don't take offense, I'm fairly new) Don't you measure fish to the base of the tail? We always measured that way. Maybe it is different for this hobby.

Kind Regards,

B


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks for the beautiful fish buddy. definately the thickest and biggest caribe i have ever seen.

wes


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> thanks for the beautiful fish buddy. definately the thickest and biggest caribe i have ever seen.
> 
> wes


I knew you would like that beast!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so als you sold him your piraya and caribe????


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so als you sold him your piraya and caribe????


Wes can't go home empty handed...


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

als said:


> so als you sold him your piraya and caribe????


Wes can't go home empty handed...
[/quote]

a 15 inch piraya or 14 inch caribe is not empty handed LMAO

wes you are a fish hog







save some monsters for the rest of us


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so als you sold him your piraya and caribe????


Wes can't go home empty handed...
[/quote]

a 15 inch piraya or 14 inch caribe is not empty handed LMAO

wes you are a fish hog







save some monsters for the rest of us








[/quote]
the caribe is closer to 16" than 15" way past 14",.
wes


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that was a hot one


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, that caribe is huge one of the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## meemo (Jan 24, 2006)

that thing is massive i hope mine get that big


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

meemo said:


> that thing is massive i hope mine get that big


The only way you can get one that big is if you buy Wes's fish...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

what size tank is it in, how long have you had it, absolutly the biggest caribes I've ever seen


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice fish


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome, very nice and good cariba.


----------

